# Smelly Poop!



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh man...i walked in to my apartment today...and WOW!! it was REALLY stinky! he is on antibiotics...but i dont know. i didnt think PJ would be THIS smelly! lol i tried contacting the breeder to ask what kind of food she gave him...all she'd say was a "special blend" (he came with a little bag of it) so who knows what THAT is!! i went and got him some blue buffalo longetivity..but that has fish in it..could make it worse...any ideas?

also im using fleece liners, i change them daily and he's not litter trained either. he goes everywhere... :?


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Fish poop is THE WORST. I'd buy some Blue Buffalo weight management...? sorry, I cannot remember the name of the selection I'm feeding. Mix a chicken based food with it, it should reduce the stinky poop until he's finished the bag.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are dealing with the smelly poo, Daisy's poop was NASTY the first few weeks. I mean I have a lot of tolerance to smells, but she made me dizzy in the morning when I'd go to clean her wheel. But after a little while on a proper diet of a mix of foods she doesn't smell at all now!!! 

Her former mom gave her some sort of commercial hedgy diet, now Daisy eats 4 great foods from the list of approved foods.  Plus mealies once and a while and plain chicken.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I think you have the perfect "stinky storm". Antibiotics, fish in the food & a baby hedgie. :lol: Hopefully it will get better. 

By the way, you keep uttering phrases that I thought I could live my whole life without hearing. "I didn't think PJ would be THIS smelly!" My husband keeps laughing at me. He's started to call me "Stinky PJ" & it's all your fault! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder why the breeder wont say what the hedgehog was eatting, that is kind of shady in my opinion because it makes it harder on you and the hedgie and risks stomach upsets by switching to a new food to quickly. Sorry to hear you have to go through that. I've heard good things about the Brand you got though so hopefully that will work out well. Congrats on your new hedgie and can't wait to see pics


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Fish poop is THE WORST. I'd buy some Blue Buffalo weight management...? sorry, I cannot remember the name of the selection I'm feeding.


I feed Snooks the weight management kind. She LOVES it. I spray some stuff on her food called Elimina. The breeder sold it to me. I'm not really sure if it works. Snooks poos have been a little fragrant as well lately. Anyone else use Elimina that can testify to its success or shortcomings?


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

hmm i just read up on it, sounds safe..but i dunno! :? lol

@PJM sorry for that! i got a new one for you! Poppy Head PJ! I woke up this morning to check on him and he popped out of his hideway cowboy bag (he took to my dallas cowboy beanie, so it's his sack now) anway...he had a poopie on his head! how'd it get there, i dont know..but he pops out of his sack like HELLO! and i'm like EW! I would have taken a pic..but..the poop was just glaring at me so i had to clean it off him and he huffed the whole time! UGH! lol :lol: :lol: 

POOPY HEAD PJ!!


----------

